# [SOLVED] Can't connect to router



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

I have a Toshiba Satellite M35X-S149 running XP. I recently purchases a Clear 4g Hub(modem and wireless router). When first trying to connect, I entered the wrong network key several times. It then quit asking for the key. So there is no way to enter the right key now since it won't prompt for it. I have no problems connecting to other networks with this computer and I can connect to the Clear hub hard wired. I tried adding the network and that also did not work. The network (WiFiRSU_8f030) also does not show up in the preferred networks. It does appear in the list of available networks, of course.

I am sure the Clear device is working since I can connect other computers without a problem.
I tried connecting in safe mode and it did prompt for the key but said it was the wrong format.
I am thinking some TCP/IP register setting got messed up but don't know.
Any help would be appreciated.
Thanks
Creede


----------



## RipNujabes (Feb 16, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I dont suppose there is a button on the router that you can press to connect? I had a similar problem with my network originally, as did my flatmate; the network key did not work for either of us but it did work for my other flatmate... strange indeed. We did got our laptops to connect to the network by pressing the push-button on the router.
Failing that, i would suggest connecting your computer to the router directly with a cable and having a look around at the settings.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*








and welcome to the Forum

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then try logging onto the router


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Thanks for the replies.
Rich, I want to be sure I understand before I proceed.
I tried part of your recommendation. When I run ncpa.cpl, there is no reaction or prompt. The network I am trying to connect to,WiFiRSU_8f030, is not
in the list of preferred networks. Are you recommending that I delete all the working networks?
Another observation s that there is no activity of the wireless icon in the tray. It just has the red x and does not display the yellow ball moving while trying to connect. The error message is that the network is out of range but I don't think there is any communication to it initiated.
Appreciate your help.
Creede


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*



creede_1 said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Rich, I want to be sure I understand before I proceed.
> I tried part of your recommendation. When I run ncpa.cpl, there is no reaction or prompt. The network I am trying to connect to,WiFiRSU_8f030, is not
> in the list of preferred networks. Are you recommending that I delete all the working networks? YesAnother observation s that there is no activity of the wireless icon in the tray. It just has the red x and does not display the yellow ball moving while trying to connect. The error message is that the network is out of range but I don't think there is any communication to it initiated. Please complete the rest of the steps and post the results hereAppreciate your help.
> Creede


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Rich, I followed your instructions and removed all the profiles with no change. Reports the network may no longer be in range.

Creede


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I can wait . .


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Rich
I followed your instructions and posted that removing the profiles did not solve the problem.
Creede


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

May I ask why you have a hub when you have a router?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Lets take a peek at your network environment: You can skip the steps you have already done

First:

Power Cycle everything . . Turn off the Modem, router and all pc's . . turn on the Modem and wait a few minutes for the lights to stabilize . . then turn on the router, then one pc at a time. See if you connect to the internet.

Then:

Remove all the stored wireless network profiles and search for the network again.

How to Remove Stored Wireless Network Profiles for XP, Vista, and Windows 7

Then: check your browser's settings, remove any proxy settings if foundhere's how.

Then:

with the pc connected to the router, Click on *Start* . . *Run* . . type *CMD* 

At the > prompt type type the following command: *IPCONFIG /ALL*


Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is NOT a space after the / in the following command.

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*. Come back here and Paste the results in a message.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB drive, or a CD-R disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.

then please Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

First to answer Jackbauer, it is a modem with abuilt in router and Clear calls it a hub.

The ipconfig data follows:

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Nonien>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : toshiba
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : local.tld

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5004G Wireless Network Ada
pter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-11-F5-1E-46-5A

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : local.tld
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Eth
ernet NIC
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-02-3F-D9-A9-91
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.164
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.15.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 156.154.70.22
156.154.71.22
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 26, 2012 4:03:31 PM

Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, February 26, 2012 5:03:31 PM


C:\Documents and Settings\Nonien>


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Xirrus Wi-Fi inspector shows your wireless router at the top with 100% strength. Your IP config file shows you are not connected wirelessly but are connected Wired. 
Go to Start/Run and type *ncpa.cpl *and press enter or go to *Control Panel/Network Connections*. Is your Wireless adapter have a *Red X *across it? If so, can you right click it and *Enable *it? You then should have your wireless adapter showing in the System Tray by the clock. click *View Available Wireless Networks*. Click on your router, and type in the* WEP* Passpharase you assigned it to log onto the network.


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

The wireless connection has a red x and says not connected. If I right click on it, the only option is to disable it. It is already enabled. The wireless icon is in the tray. Now I can't connect to a network that I could connect to before I started to fix the connection to the Clear device.

I removed the profile again for the network I was trying to connect to and now able to connect but still can't connect to the Clear device.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Is the Clear device WiFiRSU_8f030? It may be defective


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I am connected to it with my desktop computer and hardwired form this laptop that I am unable to connect wireless.
WiFiRSU_8f030 is the Clear device.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I would go into the router setup and disable security . . see if you can connect then


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Rich
There is no documentation with the router. I don't know how to get into it. I tried several things without success. To backtrack a little, it did ask for a key when I first got it 3 days ago and I put in the wrong key several times and it quit asking for it. I thought the router might have a security feature that locked me out so I reset the router. I also did a system restore back a few days, no change. Do you think there might be something messed up in the registry?
Appreciate your help.
Creede


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

The gateway address is 192.168.15.1
. . enter than in the address line in IE and press enter . . it should ask for a password that is usually on the router . . set the wireless security to none

Deleteing all memorized wireless connections should have resulted in it asking for the key the next time you logged in


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I got into the modem okay, the password is admin.
The authentication is WPA2PSK. This computer only has WPAPSK. Do you think that is the problem? Is there an update to add WPA2PSK?
I don't like changing stuff in the modem, I have a knack for screwing things up. I will make the change if you think that is the way to proceed. 
Creede


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

It may well be the problem . . only way to know is to change it to no security, then increase the level of security untill it stops connecting


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I will give it a try.


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I changed it to open and the results are the same. Does not try to connect.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Can another pc connect to it?


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Yes, my desk top connects okay.


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

In the choose a wireless network window, it still shows it as a security enabled site. It does not show up in the preferred network list.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Are you using Windows to manage your wireless settings or 3rd party software? Try clearing stored wireless network profiles again and reboot . . try to connect


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Okay we are making some progress here. After refreshing the list several times, it shows it as an open network and I can connect to it. I changed it to wps psk and it prompts for a key. When I input the key I get an error needs to be 40 or 140 bits etc. My desk top connects okay in this configuration.
What do you think?


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I am using windows connect sofware.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I expect your adaptor is not capable of connecting using wps/psk 

You can either get a new adaptor our use a lower security level


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I think you are talking about the wireless adapter in the computer. I have always been able to connect to other secured networks.
I am going to call it a day and work on it tomorrow.
Thanks a lot or your help Rich.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

I am talking about the wireless adaptor . . do you know what security the other networks were using?


----------



## creede_1 (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Can't connect to router*

Rich
Got it fixed. I uninstalled the adapter, downloaded a new driver from Toshiba. Installed the driver and all is well. It is using wpa-psk.
I want to thank you for your time you spent with me. You guys provide a great service.
Creede


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Well Done!! Thanks for posting back


----------

